# [SOLVED] HP w1907 monitor acting up



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 19" widescreen HP w1907 monitor with some issues. It is about 3 years old, and as of a week and a half ago it has been flickering and then simply blackscreening- nothing is displayed but the power button is blue and on. all cables are seated as far in as they'll go, and it sometimes works for a few seconds when turned off and back on. It usually has a good usable hour or so upon startup with EXTREMELY varied times of cooperation beyond that window. It seems to be able to idle and even play games for much longer than it can handle the browser window which I found most peculiar.

This was bought directly through HP, they offer a limited 1 year warranty according to the manual. Does anyone know if they can provide any assistance regardless?

I have done some googling myself before coming here for a second opinion and have heard that fried inverter boards and/or capacitors are known culprits in such a situation. I have a soldering iron and most likely any other tools necessary, but I post here seeking, as stated, a second opinion and also any advice on opening these monitors if it is an easy do-it-yourself fix.


On the note of capacitor replacements, which I will try first, are there any found within an xbox 360 motherboard that could be taken off and used in place? I have multiple broken 360's I could cannibalize. 


Thanks so much,
hammer


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP w1907 monitor acting up*

The only way to know is to open it up and look. And if there isn't anything obviously wrong (as is the case most of the time), then there is no way of knowing without schematics and test equipment.


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: HP w1907 monitor acting up*



Dogg said:


> The only way to know is to open it up and look. And if there isn't anything obviously wrong (as is the case most of the time), then there is no way of knowing without schematics and test equipment.



Then what do you want me to do? have it looked at somewhere? perhaps get a hold of some capacitors and an inverter board and start replacing?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP w1907 monitor acting up*

It's not up to me what you do. I'm simply saying that most problems are not obvious.

If it's under warranty, have it serviced.

Randomly replacing parts isn't a valid troubleshooting method. But if you have the time, money, and skills to replace components, be my quest.


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: HP w1907 monitor acting up*



Dogg said:


> If it's under warranty, have it serviced.


I know how to pick up a phone and call them to see if that can be arranged and it cannot, I called recently. Should I choose to crack it open, what should I look for specifically? bulbous capacitors I heard? what else?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP w1907 monitor acting up*

Bad caps, char marks, or anything else obvious.


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: HP w1907 monitor acting up*

thing's totaled  thought it was the inverter board OR backlight, was both. Admins 
Feel free to close whenever...


----------

